# Is there such a thing as too big an enclosure?



## android89 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm wondering if putting my 1.5 in. sling in this is too big of an enclosure, will he have difficulty finding his food if i keep him in something this big. He came in a little tube but because he's arboreal, every time i opened the top it tore up his webbing. So i moved him to a larger enclosure (4.5"L X 7"W X 5.5"H ). I can't find any evidence he's eaten the crickets i've put in there, usually theres a few empty husks stuck in his web when they dissapear. But the crickets are just eating themselves (yes i saw one cricket nibbling on another). You can just see him near the bottom right corner if u look for orange, sorry for the fuzzy pic i had to downgrade the resolution on my cell cam to be able to upload it. Any help on this would be nice  i tried doing an enclosure search but to no avail.


----------



## scar is my t (Jul 2, 2009)

It's better to keep it down to size. Like Don't put a full grown Rosie in a 30 gallon tank. Don't go overboard keep it to levels you think are okay. Again don't make it that your room is one giant tank for one tarantula.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## android89 (Jul 2, 2009)

so what your saying is? this is okay, and he will not die of starvation?


----------



## Jackuul (Jul 2, 2009)

android89 said:


> so what your saying is? this is okay, and he will not die of starvation?


Feed one cricket at a time.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jul 2, 2009)

You can give a T whatever size tank you like, just keep in mind two basic things: big tank = more difficult for food to reach the spider or vice versa, and the second is to keep in mind that in general even in the wild [female] tarantulas hardly utilize any space at all, rarely straying a few inches beyond their burrow entrance.

I try to keep my Ts in enclosures where I can always find them and make sure they are getting food. It makes things so much easier and probably better off for the T. If you find yourself destroying the enclosure every day just to make sure the T is still in there somewhere, or you have to throw in a dozen crickets just so it increases the chances of it finding and eating one, then yeah it's probably too big.


----------



## Tugbay Yagci (Jul 2, 2009)

if you remove some of those fake plants, that enclosure would suit at all. this is my opinion. it looks too crowded in there because sometimes you may want to move the crickets or clean around the enclosure. so less plants will do it.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 2, 2009)

Larger tanks require more maintenance and tend to be more difficult to maintain in terms of heat/humidity.  As mentioned above, food may die before ever getting close enough to your T to get eaten.

Regarding that KK, those slots in the top look pretty wide.  A 1.5" sling may escape from there or get stuck trying.


----------



## bigdog999 (Jul 2, 2009)

I received my OBT slings when they were tiny 1/4 " I'd say.  I put them in a small sauce jar.  Bigger than they needed, but I felt it gave me a margin for error.  I fed them pre-killed.  No problems.  Then as they got bigger, I moved them into a Tarantula Cages double Terrestrial.  They are about 1.5" now.  One seems to web a heck of a lot more than the other, but both eating well.  The point of my story, is that you can go bigger than recommended so long as you keep it reasonable.  Every sling is different as well as every species.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 2, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Regarding that KK, those slots in the top look pretty wide.  A 1.5" sling may escape from there or get stuck trying.


Came here to post this. Small spiderlings LOVE to escape from those things because people underestimate their squeezing ability, we get so many threads about that I couldn't even begin to count them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hilikus311 (Jul 2, 2009)

i dunno, but i would def. use somthing alot smaller than that.  Also Seems to be a bit over the top w/ the fake plants.  If your trying to go the natural look use moss and some eco earth in a deli cup. at the very least loose the fake plants because its going to be a nightmare for your T to find/catch a hopping cricket or a scurrying roach, more so the cricket if it has alot of room to get away to.  but that is just my 2cents  good luck!


----------



## Paladin (Jul 2, 2009)

Just remeber, there are no kritter keepers in the wild. therefore, no there is no container too large for a T. If a T cannot find its food in a large kritter keeper or 20 gal tank, well I dont think it deserves to live  it wouldnt in the wild....

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 3


----------



## android89 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah about that slings escaping, i was sitting here playing dota when i noticed some legs poking out of what would normally be the hole that the handle would get stuck in, he was on his way out through this tiny little hole! i blew him back in then put the handle back on so he can't climb out anymore, even then he lingered around the hole. But anyways i took out all that foliage and put some sticks in, already i've seen him bump into crickets and disengage them and keep moving around. Theres a pic to show his size and the branches, sorry for fuzz crummy cell cam is super fuzzy. he's been alot more active in there, and im thinking of taking a water bottle cap and using that as his water dish. Thanks for the help too! and lol at the KK comment about them escaping glad i plunked him down and watched him for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sathane (Jul 2, 2009)

So if I locked you in a huge warehouse and put one small food item in an out-of-the-way location, if you failed to find that item you don't *deserve* to live?

Me thinks someone has watched Saw a few too many times.

Saying stuff like, 'this is not how it would happen it the wild' makes absolutely no sense whatsoever when it comes to this hobby since not once of us is keeping these animals in their natural habitat.  Ts aren't kept in enclosures in the wild.  Food doesn't just fall from the sky at convenient times in the wild.  In the wild there are other predator that would eat a T - we don't have those in our spider rooms.  In the wild, Ts experience seasonal changes in temperature, humidity, and photoperiod.  Most keepers don't mimic these conditions from their T's natural habitat and, for those that keep many species from all over the globe, it is impossible to do this for all of them.  I could go on but I think I've made my point.



Paladin said:


> Just remeber, there are no kritter keepers in the wild. therefore, no there is no container too large for a T. If a T cannot find its food in a large kritter keeper or 20 gal tank, well *I dont think it deserves to live*  it wouldnt in the wild....


----------



## Paladin (Jul 2, 2009)

If you give me the metabolism of a tarantula, youre on. Its relative  Give me a fair chance.

I think often times we fail to realize that if the T doesn't eat within 5 min of food introduction, it is cause for concern. Since these guys can go so long without food, months even, there's no pressure for the spider to come into contact with the food item immediately. 

Was the connection to the wild off base? Sure to some extent, but lets not get too crazy with small containers. 

I'm not promoting starvation, but I do have faith that the spider will not die in an hour because the cricket wasn't delivered to the spider burrow on a silver plate with a napkin and utensils...

I guess if we're not keeping the T in a way that mimics its natural habitat we shouldn't keep them at all, but we do our best and everything works out. Fine. I think we should give these guys more credit than we do. Although, it would be nice for a hand to come into my world and feed me on a regular basis because shopping for groceries can be boring and inconvenient. Maybe I'll be a pet T in my next life.

The point is, the T will find the food if it is hungry. If you want to use a large tank, as I do for many of my spiders, awesome. If not, Awesome. I just think people worry too much about the small things. That's all. No harm no foul.

Just saying.

p.s. winks imply tongue in cheek. A bit of sarcasm there relax 



Sathane said:


> So if I locked you in a huge warehouse and put one small food item in an out-of-the-way location, if you failed to find that item you don't *deserve* to live?
> 
> Me thinks someone has watched Saw a few too many times.
> 
> Saying stuff like, 'this is not how it would happen it the wild' makes absolutely no sense whatsoever when it comes to this hobby since not once of us is keeping these animals in their natural habitat.  Ts aren't kept in enclosures in the wild.  Food doesn't just fall from the sky at convenient times in the wild.  In the wild there are other predator that would eat a T - we don't have those in our spider rooms.  In the wild, Ts experience seasonal changes in temperature, humidity, and photoperiod.  Most keepers don't mimic these conditions from their T's natural habitat and, for those that keep many species from all over the globe, it is impossible to do this for all of them.  I could go on but I think I've made my point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## android89 (Jul 2, 2009)

is my thread gettin hijacked?


----------



## Paladin (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes sorry. 

I feel your enclosure size is fine. The advantages are that you will not have to re-house your sling as often as you would if you were to use a smaller enclosure. Among others...

The disadvantage is you may not witness feeding events as regularly. Also, I would be worried about the size of the spider in relation to the vents on the lid. If the spider is large enough to not squeeze through it, its perfect. If you feel that is can get through, hot glue screen on the outside of the lid to allow air in and no spider out.

We'll take the debate to PMs if necessary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sathane (Jul 2, 2009)

I apologize.  It was the 'doesn't deserve to live' comment that rubbed me the wrong way.

Anyhow, back on track, aside from the maintenance and finding food issues related to a large enclosure - I think space is also an issue.  We don't have unlimited space in our own homes so having a 20 gallon tank, for example, when a 10 gallon will more than suffice also takes up valuable real estate in your home that could be put to better use.  Like more Ts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sean-820 (Jul 2, 2009)

i would just keep it in the vial as you can easily see to make sure its ok. I would think of movign it mayby after another molt when its a bit bigger, but now i wouldnt trust a sling in a large enclosure as you dont know how its doing and it has a better chance of getting out. For an adult t, i think the ontly think a 100g would be even fine for a rose, but if they dont use  the majority of it a much smaller tank is more practical. As long as you can make sure their ok and eating i think the enclosure is fine as long as its large enough. I dont think you could go to large as long as the setup is secure and your making sure the t is eating and the food isnt just dieing or digging into the substrate.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes to big is not good.I rather use small containers.Because it makes it easier 
for your T's to find food.Crickets,roaches or what ever you feed your T's. 
Will try to avoid your T and a large tank will just make it easier for them to do so.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 2, 2009)

Paladin said:


> Just remeber, there are no kritter keepers in the wild. therefore, no there is no container too large for a T. If a T cannot find its food in a large kritter keeper or 20 gal tank, well I dont think it deserves to live  it wouldnt in the wild....


Let me tell you a secret: most tarantulas in the wild *do not reach adulthood* - why do you think they have to have hundreds or thousands of babies each just to break even?  "But it's this way in the wild!" is not a good argument if you want your pet to have a better than 5% (or other extremely low number, you get the idea) chance of living its full lifespan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jul 3, 2009)

Can an enclosure be too large? Not in the sense that it will be harmful to the T.  It might not be convenient for you to find a tiny sling in a large tank and it might take a while for it to find its food, but I don't think it will starve.  Crickets can travel great distances- I've had crickets escape in my T-room and end up in my bedroom.  For that to happen, it would have had to escape the T-room which is a separate garage, come thru the other garage, make it's way past the living room and kitchen to reach my room(I'm assuming it took the shortest route).  I'm sure a cricket in a large tank would have crossed paths many times with any sling that is kept in the same tank!
Small enclosure, big enclosure- it's a matter of preference.  Both have their advantages and disadvantages. Just make sure the sling can't escape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarcastro (Jul 3, 2009)

Ive been using the same set up for a while now..Rubbermaid deli containers for sling 2" and under then transferred to a KK and then on to a tank or Rubbermaid storage bin of appropriate size. a ten gallon is fine for most T's..i use a 20 long for my T.blondi's and other Large T's


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jul 3, 2009)

*?*



scar is my t said:


> Again don't make it that your room is one giant tank for one tarantula.


WHY......?..I dont understand?


----------



## android89 (Jul 16, 2009)

Update, my tarantula is eating well i realized he wasn't eating because he was about to molt, but i threw a cricket in and he caught it before it even hit the ground. he's finding/eating all the crickets i put in there.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jul 16, 2009)

I have my 1.5-2 inch G. Rosea in a tank like that. I was about to change him out, but he gets his food, and hes ALWAYS walking around. 
It looks like it suits my rosea, and he looks like he loves it.
But I havent changed my T to another cage because he wanders all around the place.


----------



## JC (Jul 16, 2009)

Not really, just make sure it can get to its food and water.


----------



## Bill S (Jul 17, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Let me tell you a secret: most tarantulas in the wild *do not reach adulthood* - why do you think they have to have hundreds or thousands of babies each just to break even?  "But it's this way in the wild!" is not a good argument if you want your pet to have a better than 5% (or other extremely low number, you get the idea) chance of living its full lifespan.


While I agree with you about the low survival rate in the wild, keep in mind that the reasons for that include predation, parasitism, floods and drought, competition for nest areas, territoriality/home ranges, and a host of other issues that will not be added to "natural" cage set-ups.  By creating "idealized" natural set-ups it's possible to have a much higher percentage of babies reach healthy maturity.

That said, I find myself leaning to smaller cages for tarantulas now than when I started keeping them.  For other animals I still prefer large cages (we've got large, outdoor walk-in enclosures for rattelsnakes, tortoises, etc.), but I've found that it's just plain easier to maintain tarantulas in modest-sized containers.  Maybe if you've only got one or two tarantulas you can spend the time and effort it takes to have large, elaborate set-ups.  But not many of us can resist the temptation to add "just a few" more tarantulas to the collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sean-820 (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree that "in the wild" they would be fine in lots of space. They need lots of babies b/c most die, but without predators they would be fine in the abundant space. For slings i would deffinitly say a vial or somethign small as they frequently need higher humidity and need to be checked more often to make sure everything is fine and they are eating well. For somethign like a obt or rosie, i dont think you could have too large of a tank as humidity wouldnt really even be a factor. The only factor would be food which you could overcome by just dropping food near them and watching them eat it. Its not really practical sicne most space wouldnt be used, but i dont see a problem with a rosie in a 20gal. If you onyl have 1 t in your collection you may do this, but i think its perfectly fine for people with 100 t's to keep most in 2.5- 10g tank as they save space.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

